# Olympic barbell kit, best place to buy?



## sturthrt (May 2, 2013)

Im looking at buying for my home gym as with work im gonna have to start training more at home.

i need atleast 150kg and would prefer rubber coated so any suggestions would be gratefull

thanks


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd try ebay & gumtree for second hand ones.

Will save a fortune on new


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Powerhouse, just be prepared to wait, a long time.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Gumtree if you drive.


----------

